# hydro vs home grown



## skunk (Aug 20, 2005)

hi everybody, me and buddy was arguing which is better hydo or homegrown. or indoors of same strain . he says hydro . im newbe . but i do know homegrown tomatoes are a lot better than hydos.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 21, 2005)

It is a fact that hydroponics does not do anything for smell, potency or taste. Hydro helps grow a bigger plant in less time then a soil plant would take. It helps the grower, not the consumer.


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm of the "Organic soil" school, too.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 21, 2005)

Amen to that Hick. This last cut was my first all organic grow. The taste was 25 times better then the wal-mart premix soil I was using a while ago. The foxfarm organic's get two big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, in my opinion, grown in my closet at my home means its homegrown and I use the hydro style.  They are both the same...  Homegrown hydroponic weed.


----------



## skunk (Aug 21, 2005)

tyvm.i will give you rep point 4 that answer if it means anything too ya .


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

If you add all the nutes and good additives and stuff doesn't it at least add a little to the potency?


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 22, 2006)

unless you wont your bud to taste like shit grow inside in some cases it may be better to grow outside


----------



## massproducer (Feb 28, 2006)

with a proper flush and cure, chemically fed hydro and chemically fed soil grown weed are similar in taste.  now organics is a whole different game but you can grow organic hydro


----------

